# [divers] disponibilité des nouvelles versions des programmes

## bdouxx

Après une petite ballade sur le net, je me suis retrouvé à regarder ce que contient  fedora 16

http://forums.fedora-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=54991

Et forcement je me suis mis à le comparer la version des programmes à ceux qu'il y a sous gentoo... Et je m'attendais à ce que l'on soit en avance sur eux, ce qui n'est pas le cas (d'habitude je compare a debian lenny( c'est principalement ce qu'il ya  au travail) et au moins c'est dans le bon sens...).

par exemple:

```
gnome-base/gnome         2.32.1-r1  [M]~3.2.1 (fedora 3.2)

kde-base/kdebase-meta    4.6.5  (~)4.7.2 (~)4.7.3  (fedora 4.7)

media-gfx/blender        2.49b-r2  ~2.57-r1 (fedora 2.5)

sys-boot/grub            0.97-r10 [M]~1.99-r2  (fedora grub2)

dev-lang/per             5.12.4-r1 [M]~5.14.1 [M]~5.14.1-r1 [M]~5.14.2  (fedora 5.14)
```

Chez nous, certain sont masqués en dur alors que c'est le choix fait par fedora.

Il y a une raison à ce retard? Je pensais que le fait d'être en rolling release permettait d'avoir des trucs à jour plus tot.

Est ce nos critères qui sont plus strict, et nos bugs plus bloquant vu que tout est compilé?

Ou est ce fedora qui sort des truc pas/peu stable?

----------

## barul

Alors comparer Gentoo et Debian, c'est une très mauvaise idée. Debian fait les grosses mises à jour tous les deux ans! C'est tout à fait normal qu'on soit en avance sur eux…

Et Fedora ne sort pas de trucs pas/peu stables, du fait que récent n'est pas forcément signe d'instabilité.

----------

## bdouxx

Je suis bien conscient que Debian n'a pas le même cycle de fonctionnement que Gentoo. "Comparer" n'était peut être pas le mot le plus approprié.

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que j'avais comme a priori que sur Gentoo on avait plus rapidement les packages stable ( en non ~amd64) que dans les autres distributions. Mais je viens de me rendre compte que non...

Ma question est : pourquoi des packages sont considéré comme stables sous d'autres distributions et que sur gentoo ils sont encore en hardmasqued( gnome 3.2, grub2) ?

Ou meme, n'existe pas dans le depot principal( eclipse-sdk 3.7 )?

Ou en reformulant d'apres ton message: pourquoi gentoo est il plus long que fedora à considerer les truc recents comme stables(  par stable, j'entend ne faisant pas partie du depot  ~amd64). La dessus mon nouvel a-priori est que c'est la compilation qui pose problème, d'apres mes lectures sur https://bugs.gentoo.org ... Mais j'aimerai juste savoir si c'est vraiment ca la cause principale.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Je ne vois pas où est le retard.

Fedora est un peu la  "testing" de RHEL, avoir des paquets aux dernières versions à la date de sortie fait partie du "concept" Fedora (contrairement à Debian qui "freeze" les paquets  plusieurs mois avant la release), donc comme elle vient juste de sortir elle est au niveau de Gentoo testing (attend trois mois pour voir, ou compare avec RHEL)

Au passage Grub2 n'existe pas en version finale, donc le "Grub2" de Fedora est en fait un Grub 1.9X (branche de dev de Grub2), comme chez tout le monde (à moins que la distrib au chapeau nous ait encore fait un mauvais coup à la gcc 2.96).

Si je devais citer un avantage potentiel de Fedora sur Gentoo ce serait plutôt l’intégration. Cette distrib est un vrai labo et on y retrouve tous les derniers trucs à la mode (*Kit & compagnie, KMS, KVM...) parfaitement configurés et intégrés, sous Gentoo la livraison est plus "brut", mais ça a son intérêt aussi.

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Je suis bien conscient que Debian n'a pas le même cycle de fonctionnement que Gentoo. "Comparer" n'était peut être pas le mot le plus approprié.
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que j'avais comme a priori que sur Gentoo on avait plus rapidement les packages stable ( en non ~amd64) que dans les autres distributions. Mais je viens de me rendre compte que non...
> 
> Ma question est : pourquoi des packages sont considéré comme stables sous d'autres distributions et que sur gentoo ils sont encore en hardmasqued( gnome 3.2, grub2) ?
> ...

 

La réponse à cette question est facile : moins de mains ! Fedora est une des principales distributions au Monde, si Gentoo a fait partie du peloton de tête en 2004, le monde à bien changé depuis, faut faire avec.

Concernant Gnome l'arrivée en stable est lente, c’est pas nouveau et ça va être encore plus lent pour  Gnome 3 qui introduit pleins de nouveautés à intégrer et à tester !

----------

